# Xp defragmenting Blues



## club_pranay (Jan 16, 2005)

i get this error while defragmenting
i have Win Xp pro(on d: ) i always defragment in safe mode. the process terminates at around 74%
what might be the problem???




> Volume OS NTFS (D: )
> Volume size                                = 6.83 GB
> Cluster size                               = 4 KB
> Used space                                 = 5.73 GB
> ...





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
FragmentsÂ     File Size     Files that cannot be defragmented
270     17 MB      \System Volume Information\_restore{F8DE9453-EB54-48F0-ADCC-614FDC8A8A71}\RP96\snapshot\_REGISTRY_MACHINE_SOFTWARE
260     16 MB      \System Volume Information\_restore{F8DE9453-EB54-48F0-ADCC-614FDC8A8A71}\RP90\snapshot\_REGISTRY_MACHINE_SOFTWARE
2     11 MB      \System Volume Information\_restore{F8DE9453-EB54-48F0-ADCC-614FDC8A8A71}\RP86\A0068039.exe
1,710     115 MB      \Program Files\EA GAMES\Need for Speed Underground 2\TRACKS\STREAML4RD.BUN
290      113 MB      \Program Files\EA GAMES\Need for Speed Underground 2\TRACKS\STREAML4RA.BUN
28     17 MB     \Program Files\EA GAMES\Need for Speed Underground 2\CARS\350Z\VINYLS.BIN
27     16 MB      \Program Files\EA GAMES\Need for Speed Underground 2\CARS\CELICA\VINYLS.BIN
21     15 MB      \Program Files\EA GAMES\Need for Speed Underground 2\CARS\RX8\VINYLS.BIN
19     15 MB     \Program Files\EA GAMES\Need for Speed Underground 2\CARS\GTO\VINYLS.BIN
19     14 MB     \Program Files\EA GAMES\Need for Speed Underground 2\CARS\TT\VINYLS.BIN
17      14 MB     \Program Files\EA GAMES\Need for Speed Underground 2\CARS\PEUGOT\VINYLS.BIN
16     14 MB     \Program Files\EA GAMES\Need for Speed Underground 2\CARS\SENTRA\VINYLS.BIN
16     14 MB      \Program Files\EA GAMES\Need for Speed Underground 2\CARS\MUSTANGGT\VINYLS.BIN
14     14 MB     \Program Files\EA GAMES\Need for Speed Underground 2\CARS\RSX\VINYLS.BIN
12     14 MB     \Program Files\EA GAMES\Need for Speed Underground 2\CARS\SKYLINE\VINYLS.BIN
11     14 MB     \Program Files\EA GAMES\Need for Speed Underground 2\CARS\FOCUS\VINYLS.BIN
8     14 MB     \Program Files\EA GAMES\Need for Speed Underground 2\CARS\ESCALADE\VINYLS.BIN
6     13 MB     \Program Files\EA GAMES\Need for Speed Underground 2\CARS\3000GT\VINYLS.BIN
7      14 MB      \Program Files\EA GAMES\Need for Speed Underground 2\TRACKS\STREAML4RC.BUN
7      18 MB      \Program Files\EA GAMES\Need for Speed Underground 2\TRACKS\STREAML4RG.BUN
2     8 MB     \Program Files\EA GAMES\Need for Speed Underground 2\CARS\MUSTANGGT\GEOMETRY.BIN
2      8 MB      \Program Files\EA GAMES\Need for Speed Underground 2\CARS\350Z\GEOMETRY.BIN
270     17 MB     \System Volume Information\_restore{F8DE9453-EB54-48F0-ADCC-614FDC8A8A71}\RP92\snapshot\_REGISTRY_MACHINE_SOFTWARE
269     17 MB     \System Volume Information\_restore{F8DE9453-EB54-48F0-ADCC-614FDC8A8A71}\RP93\snapshot\_REGISTRY_MACHINE_SOFTWARE
270     17 MB     \System Volume Information\_restore{F8DE9453-EB54-48F0-ADCC-614FDC8A8A71}\RP94\snapshot\_REGISTRY_MACHINE_SOFTWARE
3      247 MB     \Program Files\EA GAMES\Need for Speed Underground 2\SDATA\sdat.viv
163     17 MB     \System Volume Information\_restore{F8DE9453-EB54-48F0-ADCC-614FDC8A8A71}\RP100\snapshot\_REGISTRY_MACHINE_SOFTWARE


----------



## sailendra (Jan 16, 2005)

The _restore is used by windows to store restore points. Disable system restore, then try defragmenting.

  As for the other folders, its possible that they have readonly attribute set. Right click the root folder and select properties. Remove the check mark next to Readonly and click apply. Select "Apply to all Files and Folders" and click ok.
 Now check and see if those files can be defragmented. BTW, why do u need to use safe mode to defrag?


----------



## allindrome (Jan 16, 2005)

Stop using Windows Defrag.Use PerfectDisk instead.


----------



## ShekharPalash (Jan 16, 2005)

Ur disk looks defragged... 
Try 2 defrag in normal mode, but disable System Restore > Restart > Now Defrag... 

Yes... u can also try tools like Diskeeper... have very nice defrag setting/schedule/disk maps...


----------



## allindrome (Jan 16, 2005)

However PD is better than Diskeeper


----------



## ShekharPalash (Jan 17, 2005)

whtever!... 

afterall...... 

life's all about choices....


----------



## maverickrohan (Jan 17, 2005)

Also try running the 5 stage scan disk on all ur drives and then try defragging...........

Most of the Hard Disk related problems occur due to some HDD corruption which, causes all sorts of weird things to happen. This will cure ur FS...

Try It......


----------



## amitsaudy (Jan 17, 2005)

Use system mechanic.


----------



## cheetah (Jan 18, 2005)

Use System Mechanic from January CD\DVD.U can use it for 30 days as evaluation version.

1. Its Fast
2. Its free for 30 days.


----------



## club_pranay (Jan 18, 2005)

thanx for the replies!!!!
i try it out soon
i was kinda busy with Techfest.


----------



## djmykey (Jan 18, 2005)

Use perfectdisk it does the job without any hassles and fast too. Just dl it and run it. I used it without any probs.


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 21, 2005)

System Mechanic 5 rocks... go 4 it.. the ultimate system manager...

Defrags r easy...


----------

